# Cancellara Descending on Stage 7



## Steve Austin (12 Jul 2009)

Amazing bit of riding if you've not seen it.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgVmq4UBJs4


----------



## Will1985 (12 Jul 2009)

Can't hurt to watch it again - that was a masterclass!


----------



## yello (12 Jul 2009)

He hit 90kph so the commentators said. Scary huh?

In all seriousness, it's an absolute master class in bike handling and cornering.


----------



## Paul_L (12 Jul 2009)

there are so many bits in that where it could have gone horribly, horribly wrong!


----------



## yello (12 Jul 2009)

True, but one of the things that stands out for me is just how controlled it all looks. Cancellera never gets all ragged and/or out-of-shape. Their are no hairy moments. He's obviously reading the road perfectly as his lines are spot on. It's exemplar stuff.

He gets close to the white convertible (a Saab??) going into a right hander but I reckon that's because the car driver is a bit slow in pulling up. Otherwise, Cancellera is even reading the intentions of the cars and motorbikes well. 

It's so good, it almost looks ordinary!!


----------



## Will1985 (12 Jul 2009)

The white convertible is an Audi A5 - the medical car. Cancellara still probably meant to cut it that fine.


----------



## yello (12 Jul 2009)

Will1985 said:


> The white convertible is an Audi A5.



I stand corrected


----------



## magnatom (12 Jul 2009)

Amazing footage and cycling! 

Due to work and family commitments I don't have time to watch the tour (I am only starting to get into it this year), so it is nice to catch highlights like this on youtube!


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (12 Jul 2009)

F*ck me!!! That was impressive.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (12 Jul 2009)

i was thinking of that as i descended the cat and fiddle yesterday…

blew the rest of the club bunch away


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (12 Jul 2009)

alecstilleyedye said:


> i was thinking of that as i descended the cat and fiddle yesterday…
> 
> *blew the rest of the club bunch away*


Nah, I think they'd just stopped at the pub and not told you.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (12 Jul 2009)




----------



## Bollo (12 Jul 2009)

Poetry.


----------



## stoatsngroats (12 Jul 2009)

Stunning!

(Excellent music too!)


----------



## jpembroke (12 Jul 2009)

Blimey charlie. Remarkable. 

and such a lovely bloke too.


----------



## Chuffy (12 Jul 2009)

Never mind the white convertible, if the bloke driving the Astana team car at 6:40 had even _sneezed_ on his brakes he'd have had a lapful of yellow jersey. 

Mind you, I'd like to see him do that down Cheddar Gorge. At night. In the p*ssing rain....


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Jul 2009)

there's the bit between motorbike and car at 2.15 which had me watching it from behind the sofa! Amazing stuff!

I imagine he would have known the road...


----------



## zimzum42 (13 Jul 2009)

Lovely stuff...

Anyone care to tell me what the music is?


----------



## mr-marty-martin (13 Jul 2009)

makes me think it would be good ( if not impossible ) if there was a flat stage then a massive decent like that one, with the finish half way donw, lol


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Dec 2009)

the video is no longer available because ASO have claimed copyright. Does anybody know if ASO publishes videos - or is the descent lost to us forever?


----------



## Steve Austin (27 Dec 2009)

found it

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_wEG2RNMJc


it gives me shivers just thinking how quick he is going. amazing


----------



## bauldbairn (27 Dec 2009)

Yeh! Great bit of riding. 


Thanks for reposting Steve.


----------



## Sysagent (27 Dec 2009)

Some of the comments say there is a 7 minute video knocking around, would like to see that :E


----------



## Steve Austin (27 Dec 2009)

That was what i found originally. I'll find it tomorrow


----------



## Garz (29 Dec 2009)

Please do steve, love watching stuff like this.


----------



## skids (29 Dec 2009)

Is this the one?


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxXqQqAc2pA


----------



## John Ponting (30 Dec 2009)

I seem to have it on a 7 min MP4 video file.


----------



## 515mm (10 Jan 2010)

reminds me why I love cycling so much. Yeeeee-Haaaaaa!


----------



## Fairweather (10 Jan 2010)

....as i've always said; all you need are some tarmac magnets and knee sliders.....


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Jan 2010)

John Ponting said:


> I seem to have it on a 7 min MP4 video file.


that's the one. What sort of size is it?


----------

